
How does Honey extension capture data? - wanderingMonk
I am using Honey and going through their FAQ and in below link it is mentioned that they collect some data from shopping website and if user made a purchase or not. I want to know if if Honey is capturing cart data and how do they do it? Through data scraping on checkout&#x2F;payment page? and how does it know that is purchase happen or not?
FAQ Link:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.joinhoney.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;29-what-information-does-honey-collect
======
photon_off
I use honey, but I only enable it on the page before I'm about to check out,
then disable it after it's found a discount.

Granted, during the time it is activated they could do whatever they want with
my data (including hijacking my session), but at least this way they don't
track everything.

~~~
wanderingMonk
But during the time you activated the extension, it can access what items are
in your cart, right?

------
r_singh
Being a browser extension, they can access the URLs, and HTML data of the web
pages their users visit.

~~~
wanderingMonk
Then checkout HTML page will have cart items information also, so basically it
is scraping the that data from page?

